# Outdoor pictures



## Hermelin (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi everyone, I just though of posting a few outdoor picture and see how the bunnies enjoy outdoors. But I can understand not all bunnies can get to go outdoors because the environment aren’t safe for them. 

You can also share your own bunnies outdoor adventures. I don’t walk that far from home and don’t often take picture. So my bunnies have been to a lot more places outside my yard. But I haven’t taken any pictures of it.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 10, 2020)

Awww, you have such pretty bunnies!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 10, 2020)

Harnesses are a definite no for all my bunnies, because they would squirm or run away and get themselves injured! Your tri coloured lops markings are so unique! So pretty! 
I have never taken my rabbits anywhere past my garden on adventures at least. But my rabbit really liked being outside too!


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 10, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Harnesses are a definite no for all my bunnies, because they would squirm or run away and get themselves injured! Your tri coloured lops markings are so unique! So pretty!
> I have never taken my rabbits anywhere past my garden on adventures at least. But my rabbit really liked being outside too!



One of my bunnies often run without harness, she listen when I call for her and she will follow me when I walk. But the rest have harness or will run in the pen. I don’t have a fenced yard or a big enough yard to let them run loose. So harness is to to keep them safe.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 10, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> One of my bunnies often run without harness, she listen when I call for her and she will follow me when I walk. But the rest have harness or will run in the pen. I don’t have a fenced yard or a big enough yard to let them run loose. So harness is to to keep them safe.



From that first video your garden looks amazing. I don’t even have a tree in my garden!


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 10, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> From that first video your garden looks amazing. I don’t even have a tree in my garden!



My garden it’s just growing wild specially where the border between the yard and where it ends. But the trees are perfectly safe to eat, it’s hassle  

We often trim away the weeds and small trees that start growing every year, otherwise the whole back yard would be covered with trees growing. The bunnies love eating the branches and leaves. 

Which it once was when I was a kid, we couldn’t see the road because of the small trees over growing and creating a green wall. I have a small forest on the other side of the road but in a couple of year that forest will disappear and apartments will be built there. 

It’s quite common having trees in the yard here


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 10, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> My garden it’s just growing wild specially where the border between the yard and where it ends. But the trees are perfectly safe to eat, it’s hassle
> 
> We often trim away the weeds and small trees that start growing every year, otherwise the whole back yard would be covered with trees growing. The bunnies love eating the branches and leaves.
> 
> ...



That’s so nice! I live in a common British/London house. Brick walls and a wooden fence, next to layers of more brick houses and wooden fences. At my Dads house we live in the county side near a forest but our garden is the same as the one at mums. No trees!


----------



## Orrin (Mar 10, 2020)

We rotate our buns' opportunities to get outdoors every morning and evening. They love it. This is one of our bonded pairs, Peter and Flopsy.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 10, 2020)

Orrin said:


> We rotate our buns' opportunities to get outdoors every morning and evening. They love it. This is one of our bonded pairs, Peter and Flopsy. View attachment 45625


Adorable! What breed are they?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 10, 2020)

Theo gets a walk outside in his harness when it is sunny (which is like never). I normally don't take pictures because he won't sit still for long and will take off running dragging me along with him. He prefers to drag me under the blueberry bushes, but I have been working on training him not to. I would let him run free because we have about 2 acres and he stays close by, but we have a dog (bloodhound/lab mix) and she would tear him to pieces if she could, so I keep them apart. He normally runs back into our shed if I say "Go home." It is really cute! I will send pictures later if I can find any.


----------



## Catlyn (Mar 10, 2020)

Musti venturing in the yard in summer


----------



## Orrin (Mar 10, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Adorable! What breed are they?



The best I can say is "mixed breed." When we started looking for rescue rabbits my main criteria was that they be "cottontail color." These two fit the bill. I love 'em dearly.


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 10, 2020)

I envy you all who take your rabbits out to the outdoors! I’m not comfortable with taking Trixie out yet, even to my backyard. It’s been nice not worrying whether or not she would get fleas, and also our backyard is not rabbit proofed. Working on a harness with her for the time being so that hopefully one day, she’ll be able to enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 10, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> I envy you all who take your rabbits out to the outdoors! I’m not comfortable with taking Trixie out yet, even to my backyard. It’s been nice not worrying whether or not she would get fleas, and also our backyard is not rabbit proofed. Working on a harness with her for the time being so that hopefully one day, she’ll be able to enjoy the outdoors.


I halter trained Theo when he was a baby so he would grow up used to the halter. He chewed it a lot, so I got a spray bottle and every time he nibbled on it, he would get sprayed. He is now fully halter trained!


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 14, 2020)

they are all so cute! I have a lop that will come when called and follow me but the other 5 all have harnesses. They all are great on their harnesses and love the outdoors! I will have to get some pictures of them outside!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 14, 2020)

Apollo went out side this week  He loved it! He hasn’t been outside since I adopted him like 6 months ago.


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 14, 2020)

Apollo is so pretty!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 14, 2020)

bunnylove2024 said:


> Apollo is so pretty!


Thank you! His coat looks amazing in the grass! The colours are so cute in the grass!


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 14, 2020)

yeah! they really show! the coat looks like the softest thing in the world! 


Apollo’s Slave said:


> Thank you! His coat looks amazing in the grass! The colours are so cute in the grass!


----------



## BunBun71 (Mar 14, 2020)

You can enter to my contest if you want with some of those nice pictures!


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 14, 2020)

We had a rabbit we would let out in the backyard now & then when we lived back east years ago. He would come running back indoors when I would shake a box of cheerios cereal!

When we first moved to AZ, the kids were young and we had grass growing in our backyard. This was our setup for introducing our newish rabbit to a potential bondmate (not our son!, the potential bondmate isn't shown in photo.)



Now we're in a rural part of Arizona with a natural landscape...no grass. We have some nice wild plants growing and I'd love to plop Mocha right in the middle for a photo, but I can't find out if these native plants are safe for rabbits.

Anyone familiar with chinchweed (pectis papposa)? Here are closeup and distant photos of this weed in our front yard.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 14, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Anyone familiar with chinchweed (pettis papposa)? Here are closeup and distant photos of this weed in our front yard.
> View attachment 45682
> View attachment 45683


Cute! Rabbits know if the weeds are poisonous or not. When I got Theo I asked the breeder how to tell if a plant was safe or not and she said that she would just give her rabbits a bunch of grass and they would pick through it. Now when I give Theo grass from outside I don't pick through it to remove the poisonous ones, he will only eat the edible ones. I one time tried to feed him a piece of grass and he would not eat it. Soon found out it was poisonous. I would not be concerned about your rabbit eating it, because if it is poisonous the rabbit won't eat it. I mean, how would wild rabbits live if they didn't know what was safe and what wasn't?


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 14, 2020)

thanks but I already did!


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 14, 2020)

Theo said:


> Cute! Rabbits know if the weeds are poisonous or not. When I got Theo I asked the breeder how to tell if a plant was safe or not and she said that she would just give her rabbits a bunch of grass and they would pick through it. Now when I give Theo grass from outside I don't pick through it to remove the poisonous ones, he will only eat the edible ones. I one time tried to feed him a piece of grass and he would not eat it. Soon found out it was poisonous. I would not be concerned about your rabbit eating it, because if it is poisonous the rabbit won't eat it. I mean, how would wild rabbits live if they didn't know what was safe and what wasn't?



That is the opposite of what I have always heard. Wild rabbits teach their young which plants are poisonous. Domestic rabbits don't have that opportunity so they have no way to know which are poisonous. If they are bred in captivity they aren't exposed to various plants. That is why there are lists for us rabbit owners on what foods and plants are toxic -- the rabbit won't know.

edit: did some more research. This is from https://rabbitwelfare.co.uk/rabbit-diet/poisonous-plants-rabbits/

_The idea that that rabbits won’t eat a plant that is bad for them simply doesn’t make sense. They learn eating habits in the wild from older warren members. In captivity they are offered a fairly limited variety of plants to eat and they will generally be cautious about trying new foods, but make no mistake, unless it tastes bad to them, if it’s green they are likely to eat it!

Happily some very toxic plants do taste awful, ragwort for example, though it loses some of its nasty taste when dried in hay. Unfortunately it loses none of its toxicity and so is much more dangerous if it has been included in hay, as it is more likely to be eaten.

It would be unusual for a rabbit to become obviously ill immediately after eating a toxic plant. Many have an effect that builds up in the organs over time. This is a huge problem because once symptoms do show, it’s too late to do anything about it._​


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 14, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> That is the opposite of what I have always heard. Wild rabbits teach their young which plants are poisonous. Domestic rabbits don't have that opportunity so they have no way to know which are poisonous. If they are bred in captivity they aren't exposed to various plants. That is why there are lists for us rabbit owners on what foods and plants are toxic -- the rabbit won't know.
> 
> edit: did some more research. This is from https://rabbitwelfare.co.uk/rabbit-diet/poisonous-plants-rabbits/
> 
> ...


I had no idea! I will have to be more careful with what I feed Theo. What safe plant list do you suggest for rabbits?


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 14, 2020)

Here are a couple lists. Some have what others don't.

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Food/Toxic_plants_en.pdf

https://www.saveafluff.co.uk/rabbit-info/safe-foods-for-rabbits

https://rabbit.org/poisonous-plants/


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 15, 2020)

@Blue eyes is right, theo might just be picky but double-check just to be sure. The third link is what i found helpful but that is just me... good luck!


Theo said:


> I had no idea! I will have to be more careful with what I feed Theo. What safe plant list do you suggest for rabbits?


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 15, 2020)

I find that indoor bunnies will eat what ever they get, while the outdoor bunnies are careful with the plants and flowers. But they can still eat toxic fruits/nuts from the trees and bushes. 

So I would never trust a tame bunny to not touch the toxic plants


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 15, 2020)

I found some pictures of Theo! I have another one but it won't upload so I will try again later.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 15, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Here are a couple lists. Some have what others don't.
> 
> http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Food/Toxic_plants_en.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks! I looked through these and I only recognized a couple. I haven't seen Theo eat any of them so I think he is fine. I will be way more careful when I put him on his harness.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 15, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Anyone familiar with chinchweed (pectis papposa)? Here are closeup and distant photos of this weed in our front yard.
> View attachment 45682
> View attachment 45683


Not familiar with chinchweed but if there's chicory I see blue flowers in your photo it's quite good plant and good for rabbits


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 15, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Not familiar with chinchweed but if there's chicory I see blue flowers in your photo it's quite good plant and good for rabbits



Good to know. Are there blue flowers?? I didn't notice any. Did I miss them?


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 15, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Hi everyone, I just though of posting a few outdoor picture and see how the bunnies enjoy outdoors. But I can understand not all bunnies can get to go outdoors because the environment aren’t safe for them.
> 
> You can also share your own bunnies outdoor adventures. I don’t walk that far from home and don’t often take picture. So my bunnies have been to a lot more places outside my yard. But I haven’t taken any pictures of it.
> 
> ...


Awh!!! Your bunnies are so cute! My bun kind of looks like your grey lop


----------



## zuppa (Mar 15, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> We had a rabbit we would let out in the backyard now & then when we lived back east years ago. He would come running back indoors when I would shake a box of cheerios cereal!
> 
> When we first moved to AZ, the kids were young and we had grass growing in our backyard. This was our setup for introducing our newish rabbit to a potential bondmate (not our son!, the potential bondmate isn't shown in photo.)
> View attachment 45681
> ...


In second photo I thought there's chicory blue flowers between the yellow ones? 
https://commonsensehome.com/chicory/


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 15, 2020)

zuppa said:


> In second photo I thought there's chicory blue flowers between the yellow ones?
> https://commonsensehome.com/chicory/



The chicory from your link is very pretty...I've never seen it out here though. Wish we had it. There are creosotes and globe mallows mixed in.


----------



## zuppa (Mar 15, 2020)

Maybe I was wrong then it looked like blue flowers to me. Chicory can grow in a very hot climate and poor soil too, it actually grows in Arizona as well. Small flowers, woody stems
https://www.americansouthwest.net/plants/wildflowers/cichorium-intybus.html

https://www.americansouthwest.net/plants/wildflowers/arizona.shtml


----------



## nat1234 (Mar 17, 2020)

idk if this counts bc he's not in the grass but he's on my deck


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 17, 2020)

nat1234 said:


> idk if this counts bc he's not in the grass but he's on my deck



So cute picture and it still counts being outdoors ^^


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 17, 2020)

Here are my bunnys, sorry it slipped from my mind.
My other two, pop and Dutch I don't have pics of outside yet!
Fizz, Fritz, Prep, and Nova


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 17, 2020)

bunnylove2024 said:


> Here are my bunnys, sorry it slipped from my mind.
> My other two, pop and Dutch I don't have pics of outside yet!
> Fizz, Fritz, Prep, and Nova


I just noticed the auto correct! Instead of prep it should be oreo!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 18, 2020)

Cute! The leaves one looks fun!


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 3, 2020)

Today Odin got the chance to run loose without harness on the front yard. We also practiced calling and a bit of environment training


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 3, 2020)

Aww it looks like he loved it! He’s so sweet


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 3, 2020)

So cute! I wish I could do that with Theo, but he is very disobedient.


----------



## Hermelin (Apr 3, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Aww it looks like he loved it! He’s so sweet



He loved being outdoors but I was a bit scared letting him run without harness and leash. He often run with harness and leash on the ground following him. But he followed around and listened when I called him. I just kept an eye open for dogs walking because my yard aren’t fenced. 

He enjoyed running without harness and exploring the place while eating fresh grass again


----------



## Button (Apr 4, 2020)

I love seeing everyones bunny\rabbit pictures! Here my girl jypsy! She loves to be out of her hutch on the deck! She loves to watcha nd torment the dog!


----------



## Hermelin (May 6, 2020)

A few picture of Odin, when he’s outdoor without harness today ☺


----------



## elliem (May 6, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> A few picture of Odin, when he’s outdoor without harness today ☺


He is absolutely adorable


----------



## BunBun71 (May 6, 2020)

So cute!


----------



## BunBun71 (May 6, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> View attachment 46151
> Today Odin got the chance to run loose without harness on the front yard. We also practiced calling and a bit of environment training ☺
> View attachment 46152
> View attachment 46153
> ...


Do you have a fence around your yard?


----------



## Mehidk (May 6, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> A few picture of Odin, when he’s outdoor without harness today ☺


He is absolutely adorable! How long did it take you to train Odin to come to you when called? I'm working on that with Trixie and it works maybe 30% of the time lol.


----------



## Juste (May 6, 2020)

I wish i could take Diva out without harness.. But our garden is not safe, and we live in shared house so i can't really do anything about it.


----------



## Hermelin (May 6, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Do you have a fence around your yard?



I don’t have a fence around the yard, but I only need to say his name and he will not cross the yard border 

I keep an eye if any dogs is out walking and if they have leash on. Even though Odin is used with dogs I will pick him up if I see a dog, just to make sure he’s safe.


----------



## Hermelin (May 6, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> He is absolutely adorable! How long did it take you to train Odin to come to you when called? I'm working on that with Trixie and it works maybe 30% of the time lol.



Odin comes 90 % of the time if I have pellets but if I have dry apple on me that are in small pices it becomes 100%. I just make sure that I have something really yummy and he often listen all the time without ignoring me. He also keep close if I’m going to call him and follow me around when I walk.

So for Odin, it’s the treats I have on me should be better than the yummy greens in yard☺


----------



## BunBun71 (May 6, 2020)

Ok, Just wondering. 
But I don't know how you can keep him in your yard with out a fence.  That's cool!
BunBun would probably run off because I've only had him for a few months.


----------



## Hermelin (May 6, 2020)

@BunBun71 it all depends on the bunnies personality. I would never let Toste run loose, he will always have harness but I rather just put up a x-pen for him to be in. But it makes his area a lot smaller than what Odin can run on and binky. 

Lilja and Odin are the only bunnies I have let to run loose. That’s only because the personality and that they accept being picked up.

The bunny shouldn’t be easily scared, have no problem with me following them behind, listen when being called and no problem with being picked up. After that it’s the area you are in, the dangers that exist and if it will be safe. The only dangers for is unleashed dogs and cats. Cats would be a danger if it’s not an open area where I can’t see them coming.

If I’m in other area than my yard Odin will have a harness on ☺


----------



## Mehidk (May 6, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Odin comes 90 % of the time if I have pellets but if I have dry apple on me that are in small pices it becomes 100%. I just make sure that I have something really yummy and he often listen all the time without ignoring me. He also keep close if I’m going to call him and follow me around when I walk.
> 
> So for Odin, it’s the treats I have on me should be better than the yummy greens in yard☺


I'll have to keep working on the treats then! I've been practicing in our bedroom for a few weeks. I carried Trixie out to the yard for a few minutes twice last week and she definitely was on high alert because it was unknown territory for her. It makes me nervous about whether or not she'll bolt (not like she can go anywhere) but we still have to double check holes in the yard due to the neighbor's dog picking up a digging habit now.


----------



## Hermelin (May 6, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> I'll have to keep working on the treats then! I've been practicing in our bedroom for a few weeks. I carried Trixie out to the yard for a few minutes twice last week and she definitely was on high alert because it was unknown territory for her. It makes me nervous about whether or not she'll bolt (not like she can go anywhere) but we still have to double check holes in the yard due to the neighbor's dog picking up a digging habit now.



The first time being outdoors can be scary, but many bunnies like being outdoors and explore. 

Odin won’t bolt but I’m sure Toste would do it if something scared him which is quite easy to scare him. 

Not all bunny will be fit to run loose but I hope Trixie will enjoy it, when she can


----------



## Mehidk (May 6, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> The first time being outdoors can be scary, but many bunnies like being outdoors and explore.
> 
> Odin won’t bolt but I’m sure Toste would do it if something scared him which is quite easy to scare him.
> 
> Not all bunny will be fit to run loose but I hope Trixie will enjoy it, when she can ☺


I put her down and she put all four paws outward (kind of like an animal on ice when they slip) and didn't understand what was happening. She should not budge at all. Even while I was talking to her, petting her, she would not move. Hopefully I can get her to eventually explore - I want to be able to take cute outdoor pictures like you and the rest of the members who have posted!


----------



## Hermelin (May 6, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> I put her down and she put all four paws outward (kind of like an animal on ice when they slip) and didn't understand what was happening. She should not budge at all. Even while I was talking to her, petting her, she would not move. Hopefully I can get her to eventually explore - I want to be able to take cute outdoor pictures like you and the rest of the members who have posted!



That’s how Odin reacted when he was a kit and how Toste reacted when he was indoors from the start. They truly look scared but still want to explore. It can help for her to know she can run back indoors if she get scared or have a safe place where she can hide. Myself often let the door stand open or have the travel cage with me. 

It’s quite a lot of new smells and view that need to be registered and explored. So it can be a bit overwhelming the first times 

But with time you will be able to take outdoor picture with Trixie.


----------



## BunBun71 (May 6, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> @BunBun71 it all depends on the bunnies personality. I would never let Toste run loose, he will always have harness but I rather just put up a x-pen for him to be in. But it makes his area a lot smaller than what Odin can run on and binky.
> 
> Lilja and Odin are the only bunnies I have let to run loose. That’s only because the personality and that they accept being picked up.
> 
> ...



Wow, very interesting! Toste is a cute name! Maybe once BunBun is super comfortable with me and everything around him and can train him and take him places.


----------



## bunnylove2024 (May 6, 2020)

most of my rabbits are trained without a harness but if we go to Parks they get their harness back-on just because of the different environments, one of them is fine regardless but It takes time. 
This is fizz, akira, tate, oreo, nova, and fritz


----------



## Catlyn (May 8, 2020)

Musti enjoyed his outdoor countryside free roaming on may 1st.


----------



## BunBun71 (May 8, 2020)

Cute bun.


----------



## Catlyn (May 8, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Cute bun.


Going to the vet tomorrow, that he is. Wish he'd already heal.


----------



## Catlyn (Aug 2, 2020)

Reigniting this thread with an outdoor picture of my bun! Musti passed so he has a grave, no more pics of him... Sad stuff apart, here's a picture of Storm! Lümi went outside today for the first time but i didn't get any pics.


----------



## Stourmy (Aug 3, 2020)

6 weeks old


----------



## BunBun71 (Aug 3, 2020)

Stourmy said:


> 6 weeks oldView attachment 49683


He or she is so cute.


----------



## Hermelin (Aug 25, 2020)

A few outdoor pictures of Odin


----------



## Stourmy (Sep 2, 2020)

Siblings that were split for fostering (one doe is a great mother but lost her only kit so to help the new mom and give the runts a better chance I split them) and these pictures are a couple days apart. All are less than a week.


----------



## Hermelin (Jan 11, 2021)

Outdoor picture from this year


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 11, 2021)

I tried putting bullseye in snow, but he started shaking and I could tell he hated it  But I have outdoor pictures of him!


----------



## Catlyn (Jan 12, 2021)

Hermelin said:


> Outdoor picture from this year
> View attachment 52604
> View attachment 52605
> View attachment 52606
> View attachment 52607


Aww that tounge flick! Rare funny moments!


----------



## Hermelin (Jan 12, 2021)

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> I tried putting bullseye in snow, but he started shaking and I could tell he hated it  But I have outdoor pictures of him!



Not all bunny like snow. I know Odin did a few binkies but then he jumped up onto my lap and burrowed under my sweater to warm himself up. His way to say I want to go in  

Odin hate anything that makes his paws and fur wet. So He will max stay out 5 mins until he will come to me and want to go in. But it’s understandable he have a summer coating. I had also waited until the snow was melting, so it was not below 0 C for him.


----------

